# Peanut Butter Meltaways  (Bear's Favorite Candy)



## Bearcarver

*Peanut Butter Meltaways*
(Bear's Favorite Candy!!)


*Well, it's that time of year again!!*

*These things are AWESOME !!!    My only Candy Weakness!!*

*If you like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, you will love these!!*

All my life my favorite candy had been Reese's “Peanut Butter Cups”, but then a Candy company opened up near where I used to live. They had an little outlet store attached to their big plant, and they sold these things called “Meltaways”. They were good, but they used dark chocolate, and I never was a Dark Chocolate fan. Then a few years ago I did some searching, and came up with a few recipes for “Meltaways”. We did some experimenting with the various recipes, and came up with our own recipe.
Mrs Bear makes these at Christmas, and just about everyone who has eaten any, has asked for the recipe.
We made some yesterday, and I took some pics & wrote it up “Bear Step by Step” style. They are really easy to make!!!

*This is All You Need:*
1------10 ounce bag of Milk Chocolate Melting Wafers.
1------10 ounce bag of White Chocolate Melting Wafers.
1------16 ounce jar of “Creamy” Peanut Butter.
Mini Paper Liners (at least 70---get 100).
Large Zipper Bag (or better yet---A Candy Making Funnel).
Microwave.

*Easy Instructions:*
#1----Pour all the wafers and the Peanut Butter into a microwave safe bowl.
#2----Microwave on High for 2 minute intervals until all ingredients are melted.
#3----Stir well with a wooden spoon, until completely combined & smooth.
#4----Pour mixture into heavy zip top bag, close & cut one corner off.
(Better yet get an “Easy-pour Candy Making Funnel”)
#5----Place Mini Paper Baking Cups on a tray.
#6----Squeeze Chocolate mixture into each cup, until about ¾ full.
#7----Place tray into Fridge until set.
#8----Remove from Fridge & enjoy. Store in containers with lids.

*Note:* I like to keep mine in Fridge. No need to go in Freezer like my Reese's PB Cups.
You can also keep them out, but they will get soft, just like any chocolate candy.
However they hold up well being at room temp' during the length of time of a party.

Let me know how you like these!
Other than Prime Rib, Bacon, and a few other smoked goodies, these are my biggest weakness.


Enjoy,
Bear



What you need:







Line up Mini Paper Liners in a tray:






Dump all Melting Wafers in mixing bowl, along with Peanut Butter, and Nuke it::






Stir melted mixture until blended & very smooth:






Pour mixture into Mini Paper Liners:






All filled:






Put tray in Fridge until melted chocolate sets:






Paper pulls off easily and ready to eat:





End of Candy Instructions.

*Other News:*

Mrs Bear's Happy, now that Tree is up:






Closer Look:






Birds are Happy too, as it snows like Crazy:


----------



## bear55

I always enjoy your posts and pictures.  Going to try this candy recipe as I love PB cups.


----------



## chef willie

Thanks Bear & Mrs. Bear. While not a huge PB fan myself I've been known to choke down a Reese's PB cup or 4...LOL. GF loves them so will do this after Christmas probably. Nice feeder...glad to see you taking care of the birds in winter. Have had some snow here, unusual for the Valley floor, and quite colder than normal so been feeding birds as well. They love that chicken scratch....LMAO.....50# bag almost gone in a week or so......Have a wonderful Christmas Willie


----------



## Bearcarver

Bear55 said:


> I always enjoy your posts and pictures.  Going to try this candy recipe as I love PB cups.


Thanks Bear!!!

Since you like PB cups, you won't believe how good these are. I'd have to say at least 3X better than my old favorite Reese's !!!

Let me know what you think.

Bear


----------



## solaryellow

Are you taking orders Bear? Those look perfect!


----------



## rickado

Thanks Bear Wife made them last nite AWESOME!!!!! GREAT TREE Merry Christmas to your family Thanks ADO


----------



## Bearcarver

solaryellow said:


> Are you taking orders Bear? Those look perfect!


Thank You Solar!!

Try a batch--You'll love them!

Good to see ya!!

Bear


Chef Willie said:


> Thanks Bear & Mrs. Bear. While not a huge PB fan myself I've been known to choke down a Reese's PB cup or 4...LOL. GF loves them so will do this after Christmas probably. Nice feeder...glad to see you taking care of the birds in winter. Have had some snow here, unusual for the Valley floor, and quite colder than normal so been feeding birds as well. They love that chicken scratch....LMAO.....50# bag almost gone in a week or so......Have a wonderful Christmas Willie


Thanks Willie!!

You'll both love these!!!

That feeder is electrified---Causes Squirrels to do back-flips & also keeps Raccoons away.

Our birds are spoiled. All we give them is "Oil Seeds".

If we buy the mix, they throw everything on the ground to get to the sunflower seeds. Then the Chipmunks eat the stuff on the ground.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

rickado said:


> Thanks Bear Wife made them last nite AWESOME!!!!! GREAT TREE Merry Christmas to your family Thanks ADO


That's great !!!

I knew you'd like them!! So many people think I'm exaggerating when I say how good these things are.

And a Merry Christmas to you & yours, too!!

Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Mrs SOB just made a batch of these, but she used Dark chocolate wafers. Those are for her. Next batch will be with milk chocolate.

|YUM YUM YUM |!!|!|

SOB


----------



## rlk438

We are going to try these.:drool:


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

I HAVE AN UPDATE!

THESE THINGS ARE AWFUL!.....................

AWFUL DAMN GOOD!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta say thankyou to Mrs Bearcarver for me!

SOB


----------



## so ms smoker

Those sound excellent! I will be trying them as a treat at work for Christmas morning. But I will use the dark chocolate!

   Mike


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Mrs SOB just made a batch of these, but she used Dark chocolate wafers. Those are for her. Next batch will be with milk chocolate.
> 
> |YUM YUM YUM |!!|!|
> 
> SOB


Hey Buddy!!   Good to see ya!!

Our Son is the only one in my family who likes Dark Chocolate.

He comes in handy when we get a gift box of mixed chocolates.

They say Dark Chocolate is better for you, but just about everything is.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


rlk438 said:


> We are going to try these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


You'll love them!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

So MS Smoker said:


> Those sound excellent! I will be trying them as a treat at work for Christmas morning. But I will use the dark chocolate!
> 
> Mike


They should be great too!!

I have never been a fan of Dark Chocolate.

Bear


SmokingOhioButcher said:


> I HAVE AN UPDATE!
> 
> THESE THINGS ARE AWFUL!.....................
> 
> AWFUL DAMN GOOD!!!!!
> 
> Gotta say thankyou to Mrs Bearcarver for me!
> 
> SOB


Thanks SOB !!!

Mrs Bear says "You are very welcome!"

Bear


----------



## so ms smoker

Bear, they are in the fridge now. (licked the mixing bowl clean!) Can't wait to try the finished product!

  Mike


----------



## gone4nc

Thanks Bear, I made these this morning. They are fantastic.


----------



## Bearcarver

So MS Smoker said:


> Bear, they are in the fridge now. (licked the mixing bowl clean!) Can't wait to try the finished product!
> 
> Mike


LOL---Another bowl licker!!

Bear


GONE4NC said:


> Thanks Bear, I made these this morning. They are fantastic.


That's Great !!  Glad you like them!!

Thanks for the report !!

Bear


----------



## dward51

Picked up the ingredients and mini-cups for these today.  Will be making them tomorrow.  Wife said to use dark chocolate since we have a lot of Nestles chips in the pantry.   If anybody thinks that is a mistake please let me know (and soon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

Thanks Bear!


----------



## JckDanls 07

this things look greattttttt...  but remember everybody...   "A MOMENT ON THE LIPS.....  EQUALS A LIFETIME ON THE HIPS" ....   :biggrin:    Merry Christmas


----------



## rlk438

image.jpg



__ rlk438
__ Dec 23, 2013






Well I tried them. A+++++

I used a jerky shooter tube with round tip. Worked good.

Got the wrong size of all items. But converted measurements to use all the chocolate. 
I think my papers were not the mini. So hurt the count even though I got the 12oz bags.

Thank you for your great posts and pics Bear!!!! Thanks to Mrs Bear also.


----------



## Bearcarver

dward51 said:


> Picked up the ingredients and mini-cups for these today.  Will be making them tomorrow.  Wife said to use dark chocolate since we have a lot of Nestles chips in the pantry.   If anybody thinks that is a mistake please let me know (and soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thanks Bear!


Probably too late, but only use Dark (Bitter) chocolate if you really like it. If Mrs Bear ever made them with Dark Chocolate, I would have to either give them to my Son or toss them.

The best way is like above, with half milk chocolate and half white chocolate. That makes them taste like Reese's PB Cups, only much smoother and much better. Reese's never used Dark chocolate for a reason.

Bear


----------



## dward51

Not too late.  Wife sent me out for cherries as she forgot to pick them up yesterday so I picked up Nestle milk chocolate morsels for the melt-a-ways.

Thanks!!!


----------



## tsin

Bear I made these yesterday and they are to die for , I thank you my wife thanks you and all our kids and grand kids thank you..BTW  all we had was chunky PB....Tom


----------



## dward51

Ok, they are in the garage to cool (it's 33* here now).

Slight modification to the original recipe.  Instead of 10 ounces of milk and white, I found the Nestle milk and white chocolate come in 11.5 ounce bags of chips at my local Kroger. And the peanut butter came in 18 ounce jars instead of 16 ounce (see where I'm going with this....)

So, logical thing to do was just dump the two bags of chips and the entire jar of peanut butter in and there you have it....













IMG_2534_thumb.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 24, 2013






Will have a taste test soon!

(The other option was the bars of candy making chocolate which seems to be a harder chocolate product, figured I'd try the milk chocolate chips first).  Plus the Nestle chips were on sale and I had coupons for another $.50 off (got them for $1.50 per bag which was about 1/2 the normal price for Nestle toll house products).













Savannah%2BR%2B012%2BEDI.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 24, 2013






------------------------------------------------------

*UPDATE!!!!*

Taste is great! However they are not as hard set like I expected.  I suspect the milk chocolate chips is the reason. The whole thing melted in a single 2 minute session in the microwave (that was my first clue).   But the taste is just plain wonderful. They melt oh so delicately in your mouth (now I sound like a commercial).... 

I may have to try the hard candy chocolate.  I think it's closer to the melting rounds in Bear's original post.  I had a bag of Girhidelli dark melting chocolate rounds but the wife and kids used it all making "crack" earlier this week (it's actually cracker toffee, but it is addictive as hell so we just call it "crack").  Sam's was sold out when I went to buy more.  Perhaps a mix of the chocolate candy coating and milk might be the perfect blend of hardness and that milk chocolate flavor.


----------



## redwood carlos

Bear, I knew I was making these before I finished your post. Whipped up a batch last night, and everyone loved them. So easy and so good!

Thanks.

...And Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Bearcarver

dward51 said:


> Not too late.  Wife sent me out for cherries as she forgot to pick them up yesterday so I picked up Nestle milk chocolate morsels for the melt-a-ways.
> 
> Thanks!!!


That's Great !!

You'll love them!!

Bear


TSIN said:


> Bear I made these yesterday and they are to die for , I thank you my wife thanks you and all our kids and grand kids thank you..BTW  all we had was chunky PB....Tom


Glad you like them. We tried chunky once too, but everybody likes the creamy better.

Bear


dward51 said:


> Ok, they are in the garage to cool (it's 33* here now).
> 
> Slight modification to the original recipe.  Instead of 10 ounces of milk and white, I found the Nestle milk and white chocolate come in 11.5 ounce bags of chips at my local Kroger. And the peanut butter came in 18 ounce jars instead of 16 ounce (see where I'm going with this....)
> 
> So, logical thing to do was just dump the two bags of chips and the entire jar of peanut butter in and there you have it....
> 
> Will have a taste test soon!
> 
> (The other option was the bars of candy making chocolate which seems to be a harder chocolate product, figured I'd try the milk chocolate chips first).  Plus the Nestle chips were on sale and I had coupons for another $.50 off (got them for $1.50 per bag which was about 1/2 the normal price for Nestle toll house products).
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *UPDATE!!!!*
> 
> Taste is great! However they are not as hard set like I expected.  I suspect the milk chocolate chips is the reason. The whole thing melted in a single 2 minute session in the microwave (that was my first clue).   But the taste is just plain wonderful. They melt oh so delicately in your mouth (now I sound like a commercial)....
> 
> I may have to try the hard candy chocolate.  I think it's closer to the melting rounds in Bear's original post.  I had a bag of Girhidelli dark melting chocolate rounds but the wife and kids used it all making "crack" earlier this week (it's actually cracker toffee, but it is addictive as hell so we just call it "crack").  Sam's was sold out when I went to buy more.  Perhaps a mix of the chocolate candy coating and milk might be the perfect blend of hardness and that milk chocolate flavor.


We used different amounts due to the available package sizes, and it seems as long as the percentages of white chic, milk chic, and PB are similar, it comes out fine. Too much PB or too much Choc isn't as good as the percentages I posted.

Ours melt in just a bit over 2 minutes. The 2 minute intervals is just to keep from getting too hot.

Bear


----------



## gone4nc

I took my batch of these to our friends house today. They were a huge hit. Thanks again for this one.


----------



## Bearcarver

GONE4NC said:


> I took my batch of these to our friends house today. They were a huge hit. Thanks again for this one.


That's Great !!!

Real glad you all like these!!

Bear


----------



## shtrdave

Bear I see you have natural PB in your picture, I would imagine that is no sugar added stuff, how does it work with regular PB, and maybe crunchy. Love crunchy.


----------



## Bearcarver

shtrdave said:


> Bear I see you have natural PB in your picture, I would imagine that is no sugar added stuff, how does it work with regular PB, and maybe crunchy. Love crunchy.


This is Great with any creamy PB, and the chocolates we use.

We tried it with crunchy PB, and everybody here hated it. Must be why Reese's doesn't use crunchy PB or dark chocolate.

Bear


----------



## flyboys

Wow, just wow.  I can not wait to make these.  Thanks for another great step by step and thanks for sharing the recipe Bear.  They look incredible!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Flyboys said:


> Wow, just wow. I can not wait to make these. Thanks for another great step by step and thanks for sharing the recipe Bear. They look incredible!!!


Thanks FB !!!

Anybody who like Reese's PB Cups will go nuts over these!!

Bear


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

Wow, this thread was a great find.  I'm gonna make these real soon. 
 Thanks for sharing the recipe. :drool:


----------



## Bearcarver

5oclocksomewher said:


> Wow, this thread was a great find. I'm gonna make these real soon.
> Thanks for sharing the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


First I saw this----Thank You!!

Did you make any yet??

Bear


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

Going to smoke my first turkey Monday morning. I'm going to make the meltaways Sunday, so my breakfast on Monday morning when I'm smoking my turkey will be your meltaways and coffee.  I'll post pics.  Thanks.

:bluesbros:


----------



## Bearcarver

5oclocksomewher said:


> Going to smoke my first turkey Monday morning. I'm going to make the meltaways Sunday, so my breakfast on Monday morning when I'm smoking my turkey will be your meltaways and coffee. I'll post pics. Thanks.


Sounds Great !!

These are definitely the best candy I ever ate, but they might not make a very healthy breakfast.

I like to eat a couple in the evening while watching a movie, if I'm out of Smoked snacking meat, or after some of that.

Can't wait to hear your opinion!!

Bear


----------



## whatamess

Well Bear you've done it again. I wanted to make these last Christmas but never got to it, I said this year would be no excuses. The wife went out to get some baking supplies today so I requested the ingredients. So tonight while she was yakkin on the phone with her mother I made them. Well oops if I didn't use her Belgian milk chocolates. :icon_rolleyes:  she mentioned a few times that was the expensive chocolate, but once she tried one, whew I was out of the doghouse!  Excellent!













image.jpg



__ whatamess
__ Dec 6, 2014


----------



## noboundaries

This is a thread that needs to be resurrected each and every holiday.  Definitely making these!


----------



## whatamess

Noboundaries said:


> This is a thread that needs to be resurrected each and every holiday.  Definitely making these!



Absolutely!  Bear's recipes are no fail!  

Update:  still amazing I can't stay out of them.


----------



## venture

I know this is an old post, but.....

Thanks for an easy and tasty looking holiday treat!  I could eat those!

Looking in your fridge?  Maybe I am just remembering Ron, but that sure did look like a big bottle of Yoshida's on the left door?

Besides the tasty candy, I also liked the nice gun case!

Thanks again, Bear!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver

whataMESs said:


> Well Bear you've done it again. I wanted to make these last Christmas but never got to it, I said this year would be no excuses. The wife went out to get some baking supplies today so I requested the ingredients. So tonight while she was yakkin on the phone with her mother I made them. Well oops if I didn't use her Belgian milk chocolates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she mentioned a few times that was the expensive chocolate, but once she tried one, whew I was out of the doghouse! Excellent!


Thank You!!

I'm glad they were good enough to keep you out of the Doghouse!!!

Bear


Noboundaries said:


> This is a thread that needs to be resurrected each and every holiday.  Definitely making these!


I was going to do that for Christmas, but you guys beat me to it !!

Thank You!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

whataMESs said:


> Absolutely! Bear's recipes are no fail!
> 
> Update: still amazing I can't stay out of them.


Thank You Much!!

I found the only way to stay out of them is to not make them too often (Christmas---Easter & such).

Bear


Venture said:


> I know this is an old post, but.....
> 
> Thanks for an easy and tasty looking holiday treat!  I could eat those!
> 
> Looking in your fridge?  Maybe I am just remembering Ron, but that sure did look like a big bottle of Yoshida's on the left door?
> 
> Besides the tasty candy, I also liked the nice gun case!
> 
> Thanks again, Bear!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks Merv!!

Sorry none of RonP's Yoshida's in there.

Glad you like my corner gun cabinet.

That was the first cabinet I made in my cabinet shop when I started my cabinet business, to make sure my shop was ready. 

A corner tall cabinet is a good test.

Bear


----------



## pilch

Good morning America & Bear, well Bear I put your Meltaways into practice last night.

As we do not have the same ingredients as you guys I had to make some changes and substitute the Wafers for everyday chocolate and convert the weights to grams/ounces. The outcome was ok I suppose as I ended up with a similar looking product that tasted like peanut butter with the consistency of chocolate. I only guessed the amount of peanut butter so next time I'll back off a bit and see what the results are. I can remember buying and eating those Wafers a long time ago but it looks like they have taken them off the market, the peanut butter was a product of the USA so I got something right.

Another thing I noticed with the Meltaways was that they did not set hard enough and go soft soon after leaving the fridge.

I have just discovered that we have an American Food Store here on Oz but it's at the other end of the country and freight is a killer.

Well my fury friend I'll report in when I have the results of my next batch of Meltaways. 

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## noboundaries

Pilch, still sounds like an edible effort!

I've got Ghirardelli baking chocolate, white and semi-sweet, plus the PB. My wife was baking her Christmas breads last weekend, monopolizing the kitchen. This Saturday though she's got an event that is going to tie up part of her day.  That's when I'll make them.  Can't wait!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Thanks Bear, I think..... I don't know anymore.....  Anytime I look at one of your threads older or new, it costs me $$. LOL

Seriously, I really need to try these as they look sooo good !  

Thanks as always for sharing & hope you & the fam are doing well.....

Take care buddy !


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> Good morning America & Bear, well Bear I put your Meltaways into practice last night.
> 
> As we do not have the same ingredients as you guys I had to make some changes and substitute the Wafers for everyday chocolate and convert the weights to grams/ounces. The outcome was ok I suppose as I ended up with a similar looking product that tasted like peanut butter with the consistency of chocolate. I only guessed the amount of peanut butter so next time I'll back off a bit and see what the results are. I can remember buying and eating those Wafers a long time ago but it looks like they have taken them off the market, the peanut butter was a product of the USA so I got something right.
> 
> Another thing I noticed with the Meltaways was that they did not set hard enough and go soft soon after leaving the fridge.
> 
> I have just discovered that we have an American Food Store here on Oz but it's at the other end of the country and freight is a killer.
> 
> Well my fury friend I'll report in when I have the results of my next batch of Meltaways.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under


Sounds like the ratio between PB and Chocolate was too high on the PB side.

We store ours in the fridge, but when we take them to a family get-together, they sit out in the trays with the cookies for at least 4 hours without melting or getting too soft.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Noboundaries said:


> Pilch, still sounds like an edible effort!
> 
> I've got Ghirardelli baking chocolate, white and semi-sweet, plus the PB. My wife was baking her Christmas breads last weekend, monopolizing the kitchen. This Saturday though she's got an event that is going to tie up part of her day.  That's when I'll make them.  Can't wait!


These are so easy, a Bear could make them, but Mrs Bear does all the cookie & candy making!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks Bear, I think..... I don't know anymore..... Anytime I look at one of your threads older or new, it costs me $$. LOL
> 
> Seriously, I really need to try these as they look sooo good !
> 
> Thanks as always for sharing & hope you & the fam are doing well.....
> 
> Take care buddy !


Thank You Justin!!

You won't believe how good these things are---No kidding!!

Bear


----------



## pilch

Nailed them!.

Another batch last night using 100g of Brown chocolate, 100g White chocolate and 100g Dark chocolate and 100g peanut butter.

This is moving away from your recipe I know but it is what I like so I'll now try it on some unsuspecting victims tonight at a Christmas party.

I am still going to try and crack your recipe and as you said it seems I was a little too heavy on the PB so I'll back off a bit and see what happens.

Oh, and by the way just for fun I put some coconut in the last of the mix and dam they are nice.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> Nailed them!.
> 
> *Another batch last night using 100g of Brown chocolate, 100g White chocolate and 100g Dark chocolate and 100g peanut butter.*
> 
> This is moving away from your recipe I know but it is what I like so I'll now try it on some unsuspecting victims tonight at a Christmas party.
> 
> I am still going to try and crack your recipe and as you said it seems I was a little too heavy on the PB so I'll back off a bit and see what happens.
> 
> Oh, and by the way just for fun I put some coconut in the last of the mix and dam they are nice.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under


Looks like your first one would be close without the Dark Chocolate.

Only thing wrong with experimenting is calories consumed!!

The Coconut ones would last forever here---We both hate it !!

Bear


----------



## pilch

Well they weren't the big hit I thought they would be, some people just have no taste. LOL

The comments ranged from "what the hell is this?" to "gee I like that, did you make it?" so yeah all round not a bad response.

They have no idea that they will be my guinea pigs from now on.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> Well they weren't the big hit I thought they would be, some people just have no taste. LOL
> 
> The comments ranged from "what the hell is this?" to "gee I like that, did you make it?" so yeah all round not a bad response.
> 
> They have no idea that they will be my guinea pigs from now on.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under


You're gonna have to keep experimenting if you can't get the same ingredients as I stated.

I never had any responses below---->>>>>>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Hey Bear, I finally quit procrastinating & done some of these....  I could not find the exact ingredients that Mrs.Bear & yourself use, but tried to get as close as we could.....  Oh man, are these tasty !  My kids helped me make em & they had a lot of fun as did I !  Thanks so much for sharing the recipe !  They are a hit ! Thumbs Up


----------



## noboundaries

My wife said "No way are you making these without me!"  She knew I'd get all the bowl scrapin's!

They are in the fridge as I type.  Easy peasy to make and OMG are they delicious in the molten state.  Can't wait to try them when they are set. 

THANKS BEAR!

Update:  I'm going to take pre-emptive action and enroll myself in an chocoholic recovery program.  They do literally melt in your mouth!  Smoooooooooth and creamy.  Wow.  The pricy Ghirardelli baking chocolate from the grocery store ($3/bar), plus the peanut butter, made these about 44 cents each, but hey, its the holidays and Ghirardelli is a local favorite.    

I liked them better than Reese's.  My wife, who has been having a love affair with Reese's Peanut Butter Cups since before we were married, won't make the same admission, but I can tell she wants to.  She's very loyal.  Plus she had fun filling the cups with the pastry decorating bag. 













Peanut Butter Meltaways 001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 13, 2014


















Peanut Butter Meltaways 002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 13, 2014


















Peanut Butter Meltaways 003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 13, 2014


















Peanut Butter Meltaways 004.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 13, 2014


















Peanut Butter Meltaways 005.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 13, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey Bear, I finally quit procrastinating & done some of these.... I could not find the exact ingredients that Mrs.Bear & yourself use, but tried to get as close as we could..... Oh man, are these tasty ! My kids helped me make em & they had a lot of fun as did I ! Thanks so much for sharing the recipe ! They are a hit !


Thank You Justin!!

I'm real glad you all like them!!

I'm glad Mrs Bear only makes these 2 or 3 times a year, because I can't stop eating them when they're here!!!

BTW: If anybody has trouble finding the ingredients we used, Mrs Bear said she gets some at our local Grocery stores, and some at Craft stores, like Michael's, Joanne's, A.C. Moores, etc.

Bear


----------



## pilch

Now this is a good post, love reading pictures they tell a whole different story.

Another idea to add to my Melting Moments recipe is the trays for holding the little paper cups, I just used a flat tray.

Cheers from D.U.


----------



## Bearcarver

Noboundaries said:


> My wife said "No way are you making these without me!"  She knew I'd get all the bowl scrapin's!
> 
> They are in the fridge as I type.  Easy peasy to make and OMG are they delicious in the molten state.  Can't wait to try them when they are set.
> 
> THANKS BEAR!
> 
> Update:  I'm going to take pre-emptive action and enroll myself in an chocoholic recovery program.  They do literally melt in your mouth!  Smoooooooooth and creamy.  Wow.  The pricy Ghirardelli baking chocolate from the grocery store ($3/bar), plus the peanut butter, made these about 44 cents each, but hey, its the holidays and Ghirardelli is a local favorite.
> 
> I liked them better than Reese's.  My wife, who has been having a love affair with Reese's Peanut Butter Cups since before we were married, won't make the same admission, but I can tell she wants to.  She's very loyal.  Plus she had fun filling the cups with the pastry decorating bag.


Nice Job!!!---And you're very welcome!!

Looks like you make them bigger than we do. 

Mrs Bear just made 85 of them this afternoon. Good thing they're only little ones. "Candy Cup" size.

She was a busy girl---Also put the Christmas tree up & decorated it today.

After that first batch Mrs Bear got one of the Candy Funnels I showed in the picture----What a difference!!

And I agree with you----These are much better than Reese's, and Reese's were my life-long favorite.

Nice Job!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> Now this is a good post, love reading pictures they tell a whole different story.
> 
> Another idea to add to my Melting Moments recipe is the trays for holding the little paper cups, I just used a flat tray.
> 
> Cheers from D.U.


We just use a flat tray too, but the ones we make are only about an inch in diameter.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon

Another one of your recipes that I will have to try! Looks excellent as always !


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyMoon said:


> Another one of your recipes that I will have to try! Looks excellent as always !


Thanks CM !!

You won't believe how good these are!!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries

Bearcarver said:


> After that first batch Mrs Bear got one of the *Candy Funnels *I showed in the picture----What a difference!!
> 
> Bear


My wife walked in last night and handed me a candy funnel.  They cost like $5 at Joann's or Michaels.  "For our next batch" she said.

I'm not a chocolate guy at all, but I now need to have one of these Meltaways for dessert every night.  From our first batch 12 are already gone;36 left.  I suspect we'll make another batch before Christmas.


----------



## pilch

You've started something now Bear.

I have a Californian lady living next door and I gave her a few of mine and she was stoked, said that every time she goes state side she always brings back a heap of Reese's but now she'll make her own "Bearees's".

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## Bearcarver

Noboundaries said:


> My wife walked in last night and handed me a candy funnel.  They cost like $5 at Joann's or Michaels.  "For our next batch" she said.
> 
> I'm not a chocolate guy at all, but I now need to have one of these Meltaways for dessert every night.  From our first batch 12 are already gone;36 left.  I suspect we'll make another batch before Christmas.


Great !!

That Candy funnel makes it soooo much easier!!!

I'm doing good so far---Only ate 6 in 4 days, but today's not over yet.

Bear


----------



## b-one

I'll have to file these tasty looking treats with fatties in the do not try category! As I fear they wouldn't be good for my health:(.


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> You've started something now Bear.
> 
> I have a Californian lady living next door and I gave her a few of mine and she was stoked, said that every time she goes state side she always brings back a heap of Reese's but now she'll make her own "Bearees's".
> 
> Cheers from Down Under


LOL----"Bearees's" Love it !!

That's Great Pilch---And these are even better than the ones she was dragging home with her.

Works out real good for her!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

b-one said:


> I'll have to file these tasty looking treats with fatties in the do not try category! As I fear they wouldn't be good for my health:(.


LOL----Wish I could tell you they're a health food, but------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Go ahead & make some before Christmas & give a lot of them away. Preferably to young adults who can take it like we used to.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## shtrdave

I tried these today, not sure what I did wrong, I made half batch. I weighed out the white and milk chocolate wafers 10oz and weighed out 8 oz of peanut butter. Into the MW for 2 minutes took out and stirred needed more time, 1:30 and when I took them back out the chocolate started to seize up or what ever it does. I put it back in for 30 seconds on power level 8 and I got it kind of melted again but it was to thick to go through a funnel, so I just put it in a pan and will cut it into squares like fudge. It is cooling now, but the remnants in the bowl and spoon didn't taste anything like a reese's cup, the first thing the GF said when she tried it. I told her maybe the taste will change once cold. Will try again. The MW is a 1200 watt one maybe I should only do 1:30 to start and then a minute.  Oh well thanks for sharing the recipe. I never was good at melting chocolate and things.


----------



## Bearcarver

shtrdave said:


> I tried these today, not sure what I did wrong, I made half batch. I weighed out the white and milk chocolate wafers 10oz and weighed out 8 oz of peanut butter. Into the MW for 2 minutes took out and stirred needed more time, 1:30 and when I took them back out the chocolate started to seize up or what ever it does. I put it back in for 30 seconds on power level 8 and I got it kind of melted again but it was to thick to go through a funnel, so I just put it in a pan and will cut it into squares like fudge. It is cooling now, but the remnants in the bowl and spoon didn't taste anything like a reese's cup, the first thing the GF said when she tried it. I told her maybe the taste will change once cold. Will try again. The MW is a 1200 watt one maybe I should only do 1:30 to start and then a minute.  Oh well thanks for sharing the recipe. I never was good at melting chocolate and things.


I don't know Dave. You're the first one that it happened to.

You said you cut it in half, so that would be 8 ounces of PB and 5 ounces of white chocolate & 5 ounces of Milk Chocolate.

I don't know what would make it seize up, or get too thick to go through a funnel. We never use anything but full power on our Microhood, but I don't know why yours didn't melt right.

Mrs Bear said it doesn't make sense to her either.

Bear


----------



## pilch

Dave if you are having trouble with the microwave give it a miss and do it the old way. Put one metal dish containing the chocolate over another containing water and boil the water. I found with the nukebox that 2 min was just right for a full batch but you have to stir it till the rest melts. 
Keep at it you'll get it and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## shtrdave

Thanks guys, and Pilch reading your post made me realize I didn't think about the amounts in the bowl naturally the half batch would cook quicker than a full one. I think  that may have played a big part in the issues.

It is good just on little squares or cubes, not the Reese's cup taste that I was expecting but very good, I am I like dark chocolate so I am going to give it a go with dark and white and heck maybe even dark and milk.

I have always had trouble with candy making stuff, I used to make some really good peanut brittle but have no made it for so long I tried last year and it cam out not the greatest but was edible so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Bearcarver

OK all you Reece's lovers out there-----*Easter time is also a Huge Chocolate Candy time*.

Give these a try---You'll love them!!

And you guys who already tried them---It's time for another batch!!

Bear


----------



## ernesttbass

I've got 3-4 batches of these under my belt already. ( literally )  Thanks Bear!


----------



## so ms smoker

Definitely time for some more. They are AWESOME!

   Mike


----------



## Bearcarver

ernesttbass said:


> I've got 3-4 batches of these under my belt already. ( literally )  Thanks Bear!


You could make some for Charlene & the rest of the Darling clan, instead of throwing rocks!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

So MS Smoker said:


> Definitely time for some more. They are AWESOME!
> 
> Mike


Thanks!!

Glad you like them, Mike!!

Bear


----------



## ernesttbass

Bearcarver said:


> ernesttbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3-4 batches of these under my belt already. ( literally )  Thanks Bear!
> 
> 
> 
> You could make some for Charlene & the rest of the Darling clan, instead of throwing rocks!!
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

I asked the boys if wanted some but they weren't sayin' much.  In the meantime I ate all the meltaways myself so I decided to write Charlene this poem instead.

Old Aunt maria,  jump in the fi-ah,  Fire too hot,  jump in the pot,  Pot to black,  jump in the crack,  Crack too high,  jump in the sky,  Sky too blue,  jump in the canoe,

Canoe too shallow,  jump in the tallow,  Tallow too soft,  jump in the loft,  Loft too rotten,  jump in the cotton,  Cotton so white,  she stay there all night.

ernesttbass


----------



## backyardsmokin

I will be trying these tomorrow.  

I showed them to my wife and her only question was "How many Weight Watchers points are they?"  So I ran this through their recipe builder and got the following:

If the batch makes:

26-31 servings: 5 points each

32-40 servings: 4 points each

41-56 servings: 3 points each

57-94 servings: 2 points each


----------



## gary s

Dang, you Bear !!!  now I'll have to try these too !!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

BackyardSmokin said:


> I will be trying these tomorrow.
> 
> I showed them to my wife and her only question was "How many Weight Watcher points are they?"  So I ran this through their recipe builder and got the following:
> 
> If the batch makes:
> 
> 26-31 servings: 5 points each
> 
> 32-40 servings: 4 points each
> 
> 41-56 servings: 3 points each
> 
> 57-94 servings: 2 points each


That don't sound so bad. I think She made 70 in this batch. That would be 2 points each by your chart.

Try them---You won't believe how good these are. Their "Taste Points" are way higher than any other kind of points.

Bear


----------



## backyardsmokin

Thanks Bear,  I corrected my post.

My wife is really watching those points.  I have to sneak out to have some good ol' peeps as candy is not allowed in the house due to point value.


----------



## gary s

Like I said earlier "Thanks a Lot" !!!   I guess I'll be making some later on today or tomorrow

Gary


----------



## gary s

TODAY  !!!     Here they are,  Just couldn't stand it   Reese's are my favorite













IMG_20150402_142823_459.jpg



__ gary s
__ Apr 2, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Like I said earlier "Thanks a Lot" !!!   I guess I'll be making some later on today or tomorrow
> 
> Gary





gary s said:


> TODAY  !!!     Here they are,  Just couldn't stand it   Reese's are my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150402_142823_459.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ gary s
> __ Apr 2, 2015


Thanks Gary!!

Reese's were my favorite too, all my life, until I found & adjusted these Meltaways.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Wife said, You were grilling and smoking, then started curing and sausage making, NOW your making candy !!!    I said don't forget about the bread making !   been a while but may start back up.

These things are great a lot more creamy than Reese's   A big 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.      Thanks Bear now I will gain even more weight.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Wife said, You were grilling and smoking, then started curing and sausage making, NOW your making candy !!!    I said don't forget about the bread making !   been a while but may start back up.
> 
> These things are great a lot more creamy than Reese's   A big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .      Thanks Bear now I will gain even more weight.
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Thanks for the Point too!!

Don't go porkin' up now & getting me in trouble!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

I was going to smoke the turkey, But it is starting a light rain, and the Boss said "Lets just cook it in the oven for a change" so it's in the oven

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I was going to smoke the turkey, But it is starting a light rain, and the Boss said "Lets just cook it in the oven for a change" so it's in the oven
> 
> Gary


LOL---I was wondering when she'd slow your Hi Speed Smoking Run!!

You'll be smoking again real soon---Probably tomorrow.

Mrs Bear used to make these Meltaways on Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas. Looks like she's skipping Easter this year, and I'm not going to remind her. Then it will be my fault if she puts on a half a pound!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I was wondering when she'd slow your Hi Speed Smoking Run!!
> 
> You'll be smoking again real soon---Probably tomorrow.
> 
> Mrs Bear used to make these Meltaways on Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas. Looks like she's skipping Easter this year, and I'm not going to remind her. Then it will be my fault if she puts on a half a pound!!!
> 
> Bear


Actually I was thinking of doing some more sausage tomorrow, While the whole bunch is at Canton Trade days, but supposed to have a lot of rain on Sunday so I'll wait.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

*Christmas Candy Time!!*

Well---I see a lot of Interest in this Candy, and it's that time of year again, so here are the easy to follow instructions to the Best Candy I've ever tasted!!!

Go to the beginning of this thread to see how easy it is.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon

Bear, Are you trying to make us all fat ??


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Picked up the stuff to make these again this year !  These were a huge hit last year with the fam !  Gonna do baskets with homemade goodies this year for Christmas presents & these will be included in the baskets !


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, Are you trying to make us all fat ??


Thanks CM !!

LOL---As if you guys needed my help !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Picked up the stuff to make these again this year ! These were a huge hit last year with the fam ! Gonna do baskets with homemade goodies this year for Christmas presents & these will be included in the baskets !


Thanks Justin!!

Great Presents---Everyone goes nuts over these Meltaways!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Justin!!
> 
> Great Presents---Everyone goes nuts over these Meltaways!!
> 
> Bear


Same thing at my house,  Thanks again for that very complicated recipe !!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      







Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bear you have become a problem at my house just like a real bear would be. I have read every post on this thread many great replies and as I have seen the guys agree with me. Not only do you cost us $$$ but you also cause us weight problems as you sit back and laugh. You hooked me on the Canadian bacon now my family probably on this candy as I give them the recipe. I can past not a real chocolate fan and I agree with you on the coconut. I see this is an old thread but like been said needs reviewed every holiday. My youngest daughter is a kinder garden teacher and will love this recipe to make for the class Christmas party. She always looking for something easy and this looks like the deal. As always Bear thanks for your postings.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Bear you have become a problem at my house just like a real bear would be. I have read every post on this thread many great replies and as I have seen the guys agree with me. Not only do you cost us $$$ but you also cause us weight problems as you sit back and laugh. You hooked me on the Canadian bacon now my family probably on this candy as I give them the recipe. I can past not a real chocolate fan and I agree with you on the coconut. I see this is an old thread but like been said needs reviewed every holiday. My youngest daughter is a kinder garden teacher and will love this recipe to make for the class Christmas party. She always looking for something easy and this looks like the deal. As always Bear thanks for your postings.


Thanks for the nice words, Warren, and sorry about the side effects.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  so the wife looked for these wafers at Publix...  said they don't have them...  gonna check walmart next ...


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok.. so the wife looked for these wafers at Publix... said they don't have them... gonna check walmart next ...


Mrs Bear says Walmart might have them.

She says "Michael's", "Joanne's" (Craft Stores), and other places that sell candy making supplies, like molds.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for the nice words, Warren, and sorry about the side effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Yell right


----------



## HalfSmoked

As I have said I have Bear problems the daughter said great ideal for class party wife going to make them for office party. LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> As I have said I have Bear problems the daughter said great ideal for class party wife going to make them for office party. LOL


That's all OK, as long as you get some too!!!

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

Usually when I see something posted as "Bear's favorite", I know it's gonna be good. So I got Ms. Duke on board for this...

So how long do I smoke these for?













IMG_20151208_163848.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Dec 8, 2015


















IMG_20151208_164622.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Dec 8, 2015


















IMG_20151208_165945.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Dec 8, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

DukeBurger said:


> Usually when I see something posted as "Bear's favorite", I know it's gonna be good. So I got Ms. Duke on board for this...
> 
> So how long do I smoke these for?


Nice Job, Duke!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So how'd you guys like them???

Any left??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're making me anxious for the Batch we didn't make for Christmas yet.

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Duke!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how'd you guys like them???
> 
> Any left??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're making me anxious for the Batch we didn't make for Christmas yet.
> 
> Bear


Let's just say my dentist will be thanking you!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





These are delicious, and simple to make. We also got some season appropriate baking cups.













IMG_20151209_072325.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Dec 9, 2015


----------



## HalfSmoked

As I have said I have Bear problems the daughter said great ideal for class party wife going to make them for office party. LOL


Bearcarver said:


> DukeBurger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when I see something posted as "Bear's favorite", I know it's gonna be good. So I got Ms. Duke on board for this...
> 
> So how long do I smoke these for?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Job, Duke!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how'd you guys like them???
> 
> Any left??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're making me anxious for the Batch we didn't make for Christmas yet.
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

That's so Mrs. Bear can keep you out of them and she will have some left for Christmas


----------



## Bearcarver

DukeBurger said:


> Let's just say my dentist will be thanking you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are delicious, and simple to make. We also got some season appropriate baking cups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20151209_072325.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dukeburger
> __ Dec 9, 2015


LOL---Those cups are pretty neat !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> As I have said I have Bear problems the daughter said great ideal for class party wife going to make them for office party. LOL
> 
> That's so Mrs. Bear can keep you out of them and she will have some left for Christmas


LOL---You got me figured out !!!

Same thing goes with Christmas Cookies!!!  She won't make them too early!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jhend

Looks like a great recipe but I have a question. Has anyne tried this recipe using crunchy peanut butter if so how id they turn out?

Thanks John


----------



## Bearcarver

jhend said:


> Looks like a great recipe but I have a question. Has anyne tried this recipe using crunchy peanut butter if so how id they turn out?
> 
> Thanks John


Thank You!
Some have used chunky & liked them.

Personally I don't like them that way, or with dark bitter chocolate, but that's me.

Bear


----------



## jhend

Thanks Bear, I guess I will just have to try both.


----------



## Bearcarver

jhend said:


> Thanks Bear, I guess I will just have to try both.


Sure!!

I'm sure anyone who likes Chunky will like it with that.

I love nuts & I love chocolate, but I don't like them mixed.

Like MilkyWay, but Don't like Snickers.

Just like I love Beer & I love Chocolate, but I don't eat chocolate while drinking beer.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm sure you'll like them both.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wife changed her mind ( women's right ??? ) They have like a cookie exchange and the put 6 cookies in bag and include the recipe so this is now her plan with the peanut butter cups.


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Wife changed her mind ( women's right ??? ) They have like a cookie exchange and the put 6 cookies in bag and include the recipe so this is now her plan with the peanut butter cups.


Cool Idea!!

BTW: Mrs Bear made a big batch of these yesterday, and so far I only ate 2 of them!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

That was yesterday how today? any cookies yet?


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> That was yesterday how today? any cookies yet?


LOL---No cookies yet, but I had 2 more Meltaways.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  got the wafers at Micheal's (found them there)...  they are 12 oz packages tho...  they also had peanut butter wafers...  but since you said 10 oz packages of wafers and a 16 oz jar of peanut butter...  I figured the 12 oz packs of peanut butter wafers wouldn't be enough...  so I'll get a 16 oz jar...


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok.. got the wafers at Micheal's (found them there)... they are 12 oz packages tho... they also had peanut butter wafers... but since you said 10 oz packages of wafers and a 16 oz jar of peanut butter... I figured the 12 oz packs of peanut butter wafers wouldn't be enough... so I'll get a 16 oz jar...


Mrs Bear said using the 12 ounces of PB Wafers might have been slightly different, but still Great.

Let me know how you like them!!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

Bear..  that aint right.. you shouldn't be allowed to post things like this...  I think the wife and I ate half of them already and we just made them last night ...  this things are awesome...  of coarse we're suckers for chocolate and peanut butter even more so when mixed together...  

Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> Bear.. that aint right.. you shouldn't be allowed to post things like this... I think the wife and I ate half of them already and we just made them last night ... this things are awesome... of coarse we're suckers for chocolate and peanut butter even more so when mixed together...


Thanks Jack!!

I know exactly what you mean----I mainly posted it because I feel sorry for Skinny People----I used to be one!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

*UpDate------Mrs Bear's "Christmas 2015" batch is now in the Fridge!!*

Here they are---All 79 of them:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN2134.jpg.html

Bear


----------



## hank2000

Made this last night.  We used dark chocolate. Because that's what we like. Will try milk chacolate next time.  These things are fine.  My daughter ate six before I made her stop.  My wife said she hates that I made these.  In trouble again. Oh well
Thanks bear


----------



## Bearcarver

hank2000 said:


> Made this last night. We used dark chocolate. Because that's what we like. Will try milk chacolate next time. These things are fine. My daughter ate six before I made her stop. My wife said she hates that I made these. In trouble again. Oh well
> Thanks bear


Thanks Hank!!

Glad you like them. People who like Dark Chocolate love them that way!!

Neither of us like the Dark, but we love Milk Choc.

I think that's a "Good" trouble you're in!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Last Bump for these before being able to make them before Christmas!!!

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

just made another batch last night...  geeez...  thanks Bear...  gained 5 lbs already ...


----------



## ragilmore

Bear,

I also made your meltaways on 12/20 and my wife and I love them. Have shared with several people and all wanted recipe. My recipe card indicates

you as the author, you certainly deserve the credit.

Dick


----------



## gary s

I made 115 of those things yesterday.............

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> just made another batch last night... geeez... thanks Bear... gained 5 lbs already ...


Thanks Keith!!

I hate to see a guy getting skinny!!

Bear


ragilmore said:


> Bear,
> 
> I also made your meltaways on 12/20 and my wife and I love them. Have shared with several people and all wanted recipe. My recipe card indicates
> 
> you as the author, you certainly deserve the credit.
> 
> Dick


That's Great, Dick!!

I'm glad everyone likes them!!

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Hank!!
> 
> Glad you like them. People who like Dark Chocolate love them that way!!
> 
> Neither of us like the Dark, but we love Milk Choc.
> 
> I think that's a "Good" trouble you're in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


I'm with you Bear, I love the Milk Choc.

Thanks for the recipe! and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bearcarver

redheelerdog said:


> I'm with you Bear, I love the Milk Choc.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe! and Merry Christmas!


Thank You Red!!

And you & yours have a Great Christmas too!!

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

It's that time of the year!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_20161203_131751.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Dec 3, 2016


















IMG_20161203_131855.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Dec 3, 2016


----------



## gary s

Gunna be good, we make em a lot

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Yep, these go in the gift baskets we make !  Tasty treats !   Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver

DukeBurger said:


> It's that time of the year!!


Glad you like them, Duke!!

I like to bump this up just before each Candy Holiday, but somebody usually beats me to it.

Thanks,

Bear


gary s said:


> Gunna be good, we make em a lot
> 
> Gary


Thanks Again Gary!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bear created a monster when he gave me that recipe. Reese's Peanut Butter Cups are my Favorite These things are Fantastic

Gary


----------



## smokin jay

20161204_130155.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Dec 4, 2016





Thanks bear! Lauren just made these and in the fridge! Can't wait to try one!


----------



## gary s

You are gunna be Hoked 

Gary


----------



## dukeburger

I can't even stop.


----------



## noboundaries

Thanks for the reminder Bear!  Just this morning I was thinking about what I could give as homemade food gifts this year.  A few very good friends and family are getting Mexican vanilla extract I've made.  The rest are going to get these peanut butter melt-a-ways!  They were such a hit the first time I made them, and they are SO FRIGGIN' ADDICTING!  If I didn't have a refrigerator full of homemade, meaty spaghetti sauce I'd make a batch right now because we've got all the ingredients.  MMMmmmmmm.


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yep, these go in the gift baskets we make ! Tasty treats !


Thank You Justin!!

Bear


Smokin Jay said:


> 20161204_130155.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokin jay
> __ Dec 4, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bear! Lauren just made these and in the fridge! Can't wait to try one!


If you never had them before, you won't believe how good they are!!!

Bear


----------



## smokin jay

Wow! Love em! Thank you! Can't wait to bring the bear treats to the Christmas party!


----------



## GaryHibbert

John I've been promising myself for years noe that id make these.  This year i WILL.  Thanks for the reminder.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Bear created a monster when he gave me that recipe. Reese's Peanut Butter Cups are my Favorite These things are Fantastic
> 
> Gary


Uh Oh!!

Meltaway Monster of East Texas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Could be up there with the "Chupacabra".

Thanks Gary,

Bear


DukeBurger said:


> I can't even stop.


Thanks Duke!

All you gotta do is pace yourself---One or two a day.

Bear


Noboundaries said:


> Thanks for the reminder Bear!  Just this morning I was thinking about what I could give as homemade food gifts this year.  A few very good friends and family are getting Mexican vanilla extract I've made.  The rest are going to get these peanut butter melt-a-ways!  They were such a hit the first time I made them, and they are SO FRIGGIN' ADDICTING!  If I didn't have a refrigerator full of homemade, meaty spaghetti sauce I'd make a batch right now because we've got all the ingredients.  MMMmmmmmm.


Sounds Great !!

Glad you all like them!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Jay said:


> Wow! Love em! Thank you! Can't wait to bring the bear treats to the Christmas party!


Thank You Jay!!

You'll be the Hero---Everybody loves these things!

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey

[emoji]129300[/emoji] how can we get some smoke on these yet?


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> John I've been promising myself for years now that id make these. This year i WILL. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

These really are Fantastic!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Peachey said:


> [emoji]129300[/emoji] how can we get some smoke on these yet?


As much as I love most things smoked, I don't think I'd want my Meltaways Smoked.

Just like Pineapple----We have always toothpicked Pineapple Rings on top of a Ham when we heated them in the oven, and I always loved the baked Pineapple Rings.

I did the same thing when I double smoked Hams, and the Smoked Baked Pineapple Rings were lousy!!! IMHO

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

As I have Bear problems with to many recipes the daughter said great ideal for class party (she's a teacher kindergarten) wife going to make them for office party. I'm reviewing recipe will dark chocolate work wife likes dark chocolate. Sorry Bear I don't like reese cups not much on chocolate at all.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> As I have Bear problems with to many recipes the daughter said great ideal for class party (she's a teacher kindergarten) wife going to make them for office party. I'm reviewing recipe will dark chocolate work wife likes dark chocolate. Sorry Bear I don't like reese cups not much on chocolate at all.
> 
> Warren


If somebody actually likes Dark Chocolate, they would like these with dark choc.

However more people don't like dark choc, so those people wouldn't like it.

Those who like Dark Chocolate generally like Milk Choc too, but those (Most) of us who like Milk Choc the best, Hate Dark Choc.

They say Dark Choc is better for you, but whenever somebody gives us a mixed box of Chocolates, we have to give away or toss the dark chocolate pieces.

So just because the person making the ones with Dark Choc likes it, doesn't mean everybody will.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Well John.  It took me til the 3rd Christmas after I first read about your Meltaways to actually make some.  WHAT A WASTE OF TIME...all those years were. 

I could have been eating these long ago.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They are FANTASTICLY GOOD!!!!! 

I made up a batch this afternoon and put them in the fridge to harden up.  I'm feeling a little ripped off--there were only 99 Mini Paper liners in my box of 100.  I managed to get 65 meltaways out of the batch, 24 of which will go to my step-daughter in Calgary.  So easy to make--except for trying to use a ziplock bag with the corner cut off.  Certainly made for a messy job.  I can't even begin to count the number of times I had to stop and lick my fingers.  Sigh, just no rest for some of us.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Miss Linda and I were forced to eat a couple each --just for quality control you know.  Since she loved them too that means I have to share........or make another batch of them.













20161210_143224_edited.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Dec 10, 2016






Thanks again for this recipe, John.

POINTS

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> Well John.  It took me til the 3rd Christmas after I first read about your Meltaways to actually make some.  WHAT A WASTE OF TIME...all those years were.
> 
> I could have been eating these long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are FANTASTICLY GOOD!!!!!
> 
> I made up a batch this afternoon and put them in the fridge to harden up.  I'm feeling a little ripped off--there were only 99 Mini Paper liners in my box of 100.  I managed to get 65 meltaways out of the batch, 24 of which will go to my step-daughter in Calgary.  So easy to make--except for trying to use a ziplock bag with the corner cut off.  Certainly made for a messy job.  I can't even begin to count the number of times I had to stop and lick my fingers.  Sigh, just no rest for some of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Linda and I were forced to eat a couple each --just for quality control you know.  Since she loved them too that means I have to share........or make another batch of them.
> 
> Thanks again for this recipe, John.
> 
> POINTS
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!

I'm glad you guys like them---Everybody seems to.

My Miss Linda didn't care for using a Ziplock either, but the "Candy Funnel" works Great, and it was cheap.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## h8that4u

Bear,

me and my wife made these the other day and love them, she can only eat one as she says they are to sweet, so she is on the way to the store in the snow to get some simi-sweet choc chips to try in the next batch. She has done some research and the only difference is that we will have to add some butter to the chips to get them like the melting wafers. Will let you know how those turn out later today if all goes well.


----------



## klutzyspuds

Bear, I found this post the other day while reading through some of your step by steps, and instantly decided that I had to try these.  The wife wasn't as enthusiastic as I was, but  she bought the stuff to get them made.

After getting them made and in the fridge for a while I had to try em. These things are fantastic, and super easy to make. Another awesome recipe from you.

Thanks again Bear.

Mark


----------



## Bearcarver

h8that4u said:


> Bear,
> 
> me and my wife made these the other day and love them, she can only eat one as she says they are to sweet, so she is on the way to the store in the snow to get some simi-sweet choc chips to try in the next batch. She has done some research and the only difference is that we will have to add some butter to the chips to get them like the melting wafers. Will let you know how those turn out later today if all goes well.


That sounds about right.

If you read the first part of my original post, you'll see that I said there used to be a big Candy factory with an outlet that sold something like these, but with Dark Chocolate.

They were so-so for us, but we weren't crazy about them, because neither of us like Dark Chocolate at all. However many people like it & would love them with Dark Chocolate.

Either way---Enjoy!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

klutzyspuds said:


> Bear, I found this post the other day while reading through some of your step by steps, and instantly decided that I had to try these. The wife wasn't as enthusiastic as I was, but she bought the stuff to get them made.
> 
> After getting them made and in the fridge for a while I had to try em. These things are fantastic, and super easy to make. Another awesome recipe from you.
> 
> Thanks again Bear.
> 
> Mark


Thank You Mark!!

Glad you tried them & like them.

Did the wife like them then??

I think you'll find that everything in my Step by Step Index is easy----If it isn't easy, I don't usually do it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

*Getting close to Christmas Time!!*

*My New Batch is In !!!*


Mrs Bear made our Christmas Batch of Meltaways Yesterday—I still love them!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0767.jpg.html




A little closer look—Can you taste them???
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0769.jpg.html


----------



## gary s

Mmmmmm    Sure look good, I love those things

Gary


----------



## dukeburger

I'm going to need another batch here shortly


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Mmmmmm    Sure look good, I love those things
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

You're about due for a Batch too, aren't you??

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

DukeBurger said:


> I'm going to need another batch here shortly


We don't make them often, but Christmas is a Definite "Must"!

Glad you like them, Duke!

Bear


----------



## tommya

Thanks for sharing this recipe it looks delicious and I think I will be doing this later today! mouth is watering thinking about it


----------



## Bearcarver

TommyA said:


> Thanks for sharing this recipe it looks delicious and I think I will be doing this later today! mouth is watering thinking about it


You're gonna love it !

You just won't believe how good it is.

Let me know what you think !!!  I love hearing the reactions!

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

Ooh, meltaways...


----------



## Bearcarver

DukeBurger said:


> Ooh, meltaways...


LOL---You're probably about Due.

Bear


----------



## gary s

I haven't had any since Christmas

Gary


----------



## hooked on smoke

Bearcarver said:


> *Getting close to Christmas Time!!*
> Wow! I'm going in on these for sure.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *My New Batch is In !!!*
> 
> 
> Mrs Bear made our Christmas Batch of Meltaways Yesterday—I still love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little closer look—Can you taste them???


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I haven't had any since Christmas
> 
> Gary


That's when we had them last too.

Probably do some again for TG & Christmas again.

Bear
That's Great !!

You'll love them too!!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

These are the best candy I've ever eaten.  Haven't had any since Christmas.  I'd love to make some right now but Miss Linda says NO!!  They're so addicting she says they play absolute hell with her diet.  

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> These are the best candy I've ever eaten. Haven't had any since Christmas. I'd love to make some right now but Miss Linda says NO!! They're so addicting she says they play absolute hell with her diet.
> 
> Gary


Exactly!!

That's why we only make these once or twice a year!!!

So Good !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## floridasteve

I watched BarBeQue Braw yesterday, and they made chocolate moose for desert. They melted their chocolate in the smoker.  About 20 minutes at 250*.  Might work here.  Anyone tried smoking chocolate?


----------



## Bearcarver

FloridaSteve said:


> I watched BarBeQue Braw yesterday, and they made chocolate moose for desert. They melted their chocolate in the smoker. About 20 minutes at 250*. Might work here. Anyone tried smoking chocolate?


I tried it once---Didn't care for it at all.

But then I could never Drink Beer while eating Reece's PB Cups. Some things just don't go together IMHO.

Bear


----------



## floridasteve

To be honest, it didn't sound good to me, but I'm not exactly the most adventurous when it comes to trying new foods.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey Bear time to bump this up.

I already have the stuff to make mine.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

halfsmoked said:


> Hey Bear time to bump this up.
> 
> I already have the stuff to make mine.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Glad you like them!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not me I don't like them but the kids and grannies do.

Warren


----------



## dukeburger

It's peanut butter meltaway time


----------



## Bearcarver

It's About That Time, Guys!!

Mrs Bear just made another batch of the Famous Meltaways, and They're Still Awesome!!

Bear


Mrs Bear almost Done filling the little cups:







Two Trays in Fridge to harden up:







A closer look at the tray in the top of the Fridge:


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks for the Like, Duke!!:D

I knew you'd like that.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Yep, we are due for a couple batches!  We put these in our Christmas gift baskets along with some smoked goodies!  They are always a hit!


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great Justin!!

Does that little Deerslayer like them??

Bear


----------



## angry santa

Tried these tonight,and I have to agree they're awesome !!!!!!! I made some with rice crispies in them,and they were great too. My wife liked them enough that I might be able to talk her into that new smoker I've been eyeing up.....THANKS BEAR !!!!


----------



## gary s

We love these things and they are addictive just can't stop with one or two or three :D

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

angry santa said:


> Tried these tonight,and I have to agree they're awesome !!!!!!! I made some with rice crispies in them,and they were great too. My wife liked them enough that I might be able to talk her into that new smoker I've been eyeing up.....THANKS BEAR !!!!




That's Great, Santa!!
Best of luck on getting your new Smoker!!

Bear


----------



## zwiller

angry santa said:


> I made some with rice crispies in them,and they were great too.


Beat me to it.  I started gathering ingredients and tools to fool around with these.  Candy funnel was on sale a Joanns for $2.  You can get everything to make these there minus the PB.   These are a dead ringer for a simplified "buckeye".  Mom's had the rice crispies but prefer without. Thanks for posting Bear!


----------



## dukeburger

Made my batch with Momma-Duke this year!


----------



## mdbannister

Gonna try these. Going to get the stuff today.


----------



## Bearcarver

zwiller said:


> Beat me to it.  I started gathering ingredients and tools to fool around with these.  Candy funnel was on sale a Joanns for $2.  You can get everything to make these there minus the PB.   These are a dead ringer for a simplified "buckeye".  Mom's had the rice crispies but prefer without. Thanks for posting Bear!




Great !!
Mrs Bear gets all her candy making stuff from Joanne's too.
I don't usually mention it, because I don't know how wide spread Joanne's stores are.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

dukeburger said:


> Made my batch with Momma-Duke this year!




Looks Great, Duke!!
Mrs Bear fills ours too full---Makes them harder to unwrap!!
I like Yours!

Bear


----------



## mdbannister

Ours turned out great! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## angry santa

Well, first batch is gone....now the wife has decided that I need to make a few more batches this weekend. She's thinking that I need to try some with white chocolate and mint (plain and with cocoa puffs), and another batch of the peanut butter. She also wants me to make a few in normal sized cup cake tins so she can run the larger ones through a cheese grater and mix it in with her homemade ice cream as she's making it. I have her convinced that this recipe is difficult and time consuming but I will gladly make them for her.... I'll get my new smoker yet.....


----------



## Bearcarver

angry santa said:


> Well, first batch is gone....now the wife has decided that I need to make a few more batches this weekend. She's thinking that I need to try some with white chocolate and mint (plain and with cocoa puffs), and another batch of the peanut butter. She also wants me to make a few in normal sized cup cake tins so she can run the larger ones through a cheese grater and mix it in with her homemade ice cream as she's making it. I have her convinced that this recipe is difficult and time consuming but I will gladly make them for her.... I'll get my new smoker yet.....



Sounds like some Great experiments!!
Keep working that new smoker play!!

Bear



mdbannister said:


> Ours turned out great! Thanks for the recipe!



Glad you like it!!

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Bearcarver


Thanks for this recipe. Will be trying it soon. Made the pork butt today based off of your recipe. My wife and I really enjoyed it. Hoping this recipe is a winner as well!


----------



## ab canuck

Thought I had saved this recipe once, And for the life of me I can't find it. Thx for posting it. I am saving it this time....


----------



## Bearcarver

Derek717 said:


> Bearcarver
> 
> 
> Thanks for this recipe. Will be trying it soon. Made the pork butt today based off of your recipe. My wife and I really enjoyed it. Hoping this recipe is a winner as well!



Thanks Derek,
If you like Reece's PB Cups, I'll guarantee these will be the best candy you ever had. So Smooth & Tasty!

Bear


----------



## hank2000

I’ve made them for Christmas the last 3 years they are always a hit. Thanks bear


----------



## Bearcarver

ab canuck said:


> Thought I had saved this recipe once, And for the life of me I can't find it. Thx for posting it. I am saving it this time....





hank2000 said:


> I’ve made them for Christmas the last 3 years they are always a hit. Thanks bear




Thanks ABC & Hank!!
I'm glad you like this---We sure do.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Just added another batch of these for Easter of 2018.

These things are just plain Fantastic!!

Bear


Testing some Candy Molds:






Here's the whole Batch:






And a Close-up:


----------



## gary s

I think the ones in the molds are the best  Bett send me the ones in paper 
to dispose of properly,  :D  Dang those look good !!


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I think the ones in the molds are the best  Bett send me the ones in paper
> to dispose of properly,  :D  Dang those look good !!




Thanks Gary!!!
And for the Like.
One of the best things about Holidays---Time to make Meltaways !!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Made a batch last night , first time . Real good ,, thanks again for another new interest !


----------



## backyardsmokin

I just wanted to say that I have been making these for family functions since I first found this and they are usually inhaled within minutes.  

I have also been breaking them into smaller pieces, then mixing them into some fresh made ice cream and caramel sauce.  My wife calls it the "most evil ice cream ever" as she can barely restrain herself from eating the whole batch.


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Made a batch last night , first time . Real good ,, thanks again for another new interest !



Thanks Rich---Sorry I missed this until just now!

Bear




backyardsmokin said:


> I just wanted to say that I have been making these for family functions since I first found this and they are usually inhaled within minutes.
> 
> I have also been breaking them into smaller pieces, then mixing them into some fresh made ice cream and caramel sauce.  My wife calls it the "most evil ice cream ever" as she can barely restrain herself from eating the whole batch.



Thank You Backyard!!!
Glad you like these!
That Ice Cream sounds Fantastic!!

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

I might just microwave everything, leave it in the bowl, and eat it from there.


----------



## Bearcarver

Derek717 said:


> I might just microwave everything, leave it in the bowl, and eat it from there.



LOL---That would be good, I know because I get to clean the bowl & utensils every time.
A bit rich for eating any amount though.

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That would be good, I know because I get to clean the bowl & utensils every time.
> A bit rich for eating any amount though.
> 
> Bear



Just made these. Used regular cupcake size though. Will be like Reese's. The mixture is amazing already.


----------



## Bearcarver

Derek717 said:


> Just made these. Used regular cupcake size though. Will be like Reese's. The mixture is amazing already.




Great!!
Glad you like them, Derek!!

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

I've decided that you all have to try these in normal cupcake size paper liners. None of that mini liner stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver

Derek717 said:


> I've decided that you all have to try these in normal cupcake size paper liners. None of that mini liner stuff.




LOL---Sounds Great, but that wouldn't work for me.
The only reason I can eat these things a couple times a year is because through portion control I can make a batch last "Weeks". If I made them bigger, that would blow my whole plan.
20 years ago, I'd have been right with you on the bigger size!

Bear


----------



## Jeff Wright

Made a batch of these this weekend.  Can't find the medallions around here, but chips work just as well.  They were a real hit with my lovely gal and her boys.  Simple as ever recipe, but I highly recommend using the pastry deal instead of the ziplock.  The ziplock was pretty hard to work with, along with rather hot!  Enjoyed them, and have a bunch in the freezer now for future enjoyment!  Thanks Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

Jeff Wright said:


> Made a batch of these this weekend.  Can't find the medallions around here, but chips work just as well.  They were a real hit with my lovely gal and her boys.  Simple as ever recipe, but I highly recommend using the pastry deal instead of the ziplock.  The ziplock was pretty hard to work with, along with rather hot!  Enjoyed them, and have a bunch in the freezer now for future enjoyment!  Thanks Bear!




That's Great!!
Glad you like it!!
Mrs Bear uses a candy funnel with a triggered stopper.
It really works Great, and it was very cheap.

Here's one:
https://cakeart.com/Easy-Pour-Candy...MIv5-3_NrH3AIVFQOGCh3ujgXHEAYYBiABEgLn8fD_BwE

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Could go for one of my cupcake size PB meltaways right now. Same recipe just 10 times bigger.


----------



## Bearcarver

Derek717 said:


> Could go for one of my cupcake size PB meltaways right now. Same recipe just 10 times bigger.




LOL---A lot easier than filling 80 to 90 Mini-cups.

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Made some big cups yesterday using Wilbur's chocolate wafers. Da bomb!


----------



## Bearcarver

Derek717 said:


> Made some big cups yesterday using Wilbur's chocolate wafers. Da bomb!




Ah, To be 30 again!!

Bear


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Wishing I didn't come across this recipe. Just had 2 big boys after dinner. Good for the soul. Not good for my diet.


----------



## Bearcarver

Derek717 said:


> Wishing I didn't come across this recipe. Just had 2 big boys after dinner. Good for the soul. Not good for my diet.



LOL---That's why I make them small.
When I was your age, I could eat these by the handful, but now I have to make them small & limit myself to a low number of consumption.
That's what I meant by "Ah, To be 30 again".:D

Bear


----------



## gary s

Amen Brother, 30 or 40 would be great

Gary


----------



## crazymoon

gary s said:


> Amen Brother, 30 or 40 would be great
> 
> Gary



Not sure guys if that would be so good-If i was that age I'd be stuck on the commute home  ,stressed,tired and sore from work at this time of day. Instead I'm retired , relaxed and having a cold one and just older by a few decades ! :)


----------



## Bearcarver

Sorry I'm late Bumping this up for the Christmas Holidays, but there's still some time to make some.
Mrs Bear just made these yesterday.

Bear

This time she didn't pour them into paper liners----She poured them into her new Silicon candy molds:


----------



## HalfSmoked

A like for Mrs. Bear now the Bear can eat them faster without having to unwrap them. haven made mine yet this year.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider

Those look like a nice little treat. Nieces and nephews would certainly like them, along with others:oops:.
Mrs. Bear dressed them up nicely.


----------



## ab canuck

Yep I still like these..... I can give you an address if needed... :D Big like to Mrs Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

For those who haven't tried these yet:
If you are a lifelong lover of Reece's PB Cups, like I have been, these are about 10 times better than they are. IMHO
And they're so easy to make!!
You won't believe it !!!

Bear


----------



## Jeff Wright

Bearcarver said:


> For those who haven't tried these yet:
> If you are a lifelong lover of Reece's PB Cups, like I have been, these are about 10 times better than they are. IMHO
> And they're so easy to make!!
> You won't believe it !!!



Testament, and unpaid actor!!!  I have done these several times and my girlfriend and her kids eat em up almost before I can get any.  Bear is right...these are awesome!  Never thought of the molds.  Now going to get some.


----------



## Bearcarver

Well, It's about time to Bump These up!!!
Hope I'm not too late for you guys to squeeze these into your Christmas Line-up!!
Dang I Love These Meltaways!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Thanks for the heads up, I love those thing too

Gary


----------



## smokerjim

don't know how I missed this one  the last couple years bear, they look tasty, peanut butter cups are my favorite. I might even be able to make these. thanks for reposting!


----------



## Bearcarver

smokerjim said:


> don't know how I missed this one  the last couple years bear, they look tasty, peanut butter cups are my favorite. I might even be able to make these. thanks for reposting!




LOL---If PB Cups are your favorite, you won't believe how good these things are!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Atta Boy Bear thought you had forgot them. Was thing about them this week.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw

Made a batch last year , and used some of them to do the SV cheese cake . Came out pretty good .


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Atta Boy Bear thought you had forgot them. Was thing about them this week.
> 
> Warren




Mrs Bear says she's making some today.
I just thought about them last night, and I said "Hey, it's about that time again". She said, "I got the stuff today, and I'm making a batch tomorrow".
Sounds like Bowl Licking time again!!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---If PB Cups are your favorite, you won't believe how good these things are!!
> 
> Bear


yeah will definitely be making these, probably a lot cheaper then buying pb cups to.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokerjim said:


> yeah will definitely be making these, probably a lot cheaper then buying pb cups to.




Definitely cheaper making these.----And Much Better.
They're so smooth & creamy, hence the Name "Meltaway".
Mrs Bear made 2 batches today----That's 240 Meltaways!!
Lots of gifts in these 2 batches.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim

Bearcarver said:


> Lots of gifts in these 2 batches.


please tell mrs. bear I was a really good boy this year


----------



## Omnivore

Making these to bring on our camping trip in January! Shouldn't have a problem keeping them cold


----------



## HalfSmoked

A lot of gifts if she can keep the Bear out of them. I'm sure she has to hide them. 

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Made a batch last year , and used some of them to do the SV cheese cake . Came out pretty good .




I remember that---I'll bet those were Great!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Omnivore said:


> Making these to bring on our camping trip in January! Shouldn't have a problem keeping them cold



Depends on where it is. 
Up here they's stay plenty cold in Jan.

Bear



HalfSmoked said:


> A lot of gifts if she can keep the Bear out of them. I'm sure she has to hide them.
> 
> Warren



She made 240 yesterday. So far I only had 2----Plus I cleaned up the bowls for her.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> So far I only had 2-


Pieces or dozen ? 
I got a craving for these now .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Pieces or dozen ?
> I got a craving for these now .




Now you guys reminded me of them.
So I got them all out to take a picture of them all, and one attacked me, and jumped in my mouth.
I didn't fight long---I just gave in! I know when I'm overpowered.

So that makes 3, so far.

Oh Great---Now she's out there making Cookies!!! I'm Doomed!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Here's Our "*Christmas 2019"* Batch:


----------



## HalfSmoked

I think some are missing.

Ours are done too 10 year old granddaughter did the honors this year. (with mom mom's help)

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> I think some are missing.
> 
> Ours are done too 10 year old granddaughter did the honors this year. (with mom mom's help)
> 
> Warren




That's Great !!
Taking good care of Old GrandPop!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

They are for the kids and grannies. Pop pop don't like them or Ressie cups.  Lol

Warren


----------



## dukeburger

Mine just went in the fridge


----------



## Bearcarver

dukeburger said:


> Mine just went in the fridge




That's Great, Duke !!
How do you like them?

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

Love them every year! 

Merry Christmas to you and yours, Bear!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Yesterday, I was reminded to bump this up before Easter, by a Close Friend of mine.

You might not want to have a lot of people together, like other Easters, but you can still enjoy the Great Easter Candies!!!

So here it is------>> Bumped.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Thanks Bear, bought the goods for it this winter, just haven't done yet. Good time for it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Thanks Bear, bought the goods for it this winter, just haven't done yet. Good time for it.




That's Great !!
You got the hardest part done already----Going shopping for "Anything".

Enjoy!
Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle

These look awesome Bear! Have seen this thread before but couldn't find all the ingredients but wife is ordering them now. Figured I should bump this so everyone doesn't get too skinny this year!

Thanks again 
Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver

Brokenhandle said:


> These look awesome Bear! Have seen this thread before but couldn't find all the ingredients but wife is ordering them now. Figured I should bump this so everyone doesn't get too skinny this year!
> 
> Thanks again
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!
I was thinking about Bumping this up last night, but I forgot.
Now I don't have to.
Let us know how you like them!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

*Christmas 2020 !!!*

Gotta make something to Sweeten this Year of 2020 a little!!

Been a Rough Year!

These ought to help!!
​Bear

139 pieces for Christmas 2020:


----------



## chopsaw

Yum !


----------



## Sowsage

Looks like your set up good for Christmas this year Bear! I need to try these! I'll have to sub out the peanut butter for another nut butter because of Knox's peanut alergy but I bet they will still be tasty!


----------



## gary s

That ought to keep your sweet tooth cravings in check for a while

Gary


----------



## smokerjim

bet they're good bear they sure look it, i do notice there are 5 missing though, was they're 144 before the picture


----------



## Bearcarver

smokerjim said:


> bet they're good bear they sure look it, i do notice there are 5 missing though, was they're 144 before the picture




Nope---That was where the stuff ran out !!
I got to clean the big bowl out though. That was equal to at least one more.

BTW: I forgot to mention, if there's any Newbies here, the Step by Step Directions are  at the beginning, on post #1.  They're real easy to make.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Sowsage said:


> Looks like your set up good for Christmas this year Bear! I need to try these! I'll have to sub out the peanut butter for another nut butter because of Knox's peanut alergy but I bet they will still be tasty!



Thank You Travis!!
Can he have Cashew Butter??? That would drive me Nuts!!!   I Love Cashews!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> That ought to keep your sweet tooth cravings in check for a while
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Travis!!
> Can he have Cashew Butter??? That would drive me Nuts!!!   I Love Cashews!!
> 
> Bear


Yep. He can! we like that better than almond butter. If you ever get the chance to try sunflower seed butter it is to die for!


----------



## Bearcarver

Sowsage said:


> Yep. He can! we like that better than almond butter. If you ever get the chance to try sunflower seed butter it is to die for!




LOL---Thanks Travis!!
Never heard of it before, but I just ordered a 16 ounce jar.

Thanks again!
Bear


----------



## Sowsage

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Thanks Travis!!
> Never heard of it before, but I just ordered a 16 ounce jar.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Bear


I didnt know all these nut and seed butters even existed until we knew about knox's peanut allergy! Lol!


----------



## Bearcarver

Sowsage said:


> I didnt know all these nut and seed butters even existed until we knew about knox's peanut allergy! Lol!




LOL---I didn't know any other than Peanut, Almond, and Cashew, until today, when I looked up Sunflower----Wow!!  Pumpkin Seed Butter, Poppy Seed Butter, and more!!
Who-da Thunk!!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

These are a Christmas tradition in our house, John, ever since I first saw your recipe.  LOVE 'EM!!!!!
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> These are a Christmas tradition in our house, John, ever since I first saw your recipe.  LOVE 'EM!!!!!
> Gary




I'm Embarrassed  to say My "Miss Linda" just made another batch of 142 pieces yesterday. That's a total of 381 pieces. Thank Heaven she'll be giving most of this batch away!!! 

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Need to change the name to Belly Expanders.    

Warren


----------



## jaxgatorz

How in the world did I miss this old post ? These are going to be on the menu very soon !! Thanks 

 Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver

jaxgatorz said:


> How in the world did I miss this old post ? These are going to be on the menu very soon !! Thanks
> 
> Bearcarver




That's Great, Mike!!
You won't believe how good these are---You'll Love 'em!

Bear


----------



## KColborne

You can add my household to the list of them that enjoy these!
Made a batch yesterday and they seem to be disappearing quickly.

Might end up being a regular thing here too.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Well Bear, it was a long time coming but oh so worth it! Finally made a batch and they turned out awesome ! 








Finally told Shelly to order the chocolates since we never see them around here. Thank you for sharing the recipe! We have enough to make 3 batches... Shelly asked why we only made a single batch lol!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver

OK Guys!!
Here's a Brand New Batch of 144 Pieces for our 2021 Christmas!!!

*Not much time before Christmas to get some of these Candies made!!!

Note: *See Post #1 for Step by Step instructions for making these:

Merry Christmas Everyone!!

Bear


144 pieces of "Peanut Butter Beltways" for our 2021 Christmas:






Some she makes in Molds:






Some She pours into Paper "Mini-Cups":


----------



## Brokenhandle

Bearcarver said:


> OK Guys!!
> Here's a Brand New Batch of 144 Pieces for our 2021 Christmas!!!
> 
> *Not much time before Christmas to get some of these Candies made!!!
> 
> Note: *See Post #1 for Step by Step instructions for making these:
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 144 pieces of "Peanut Butter Beltways" for our 2021 Christmas:
> View attachment 518831
> 
> 
> Some she makes in Molds:
> View attachment 518832
> 
> 
> Some She pours into Paper "Mini-Cups":
> View attachment 518833


Was just thinking about these a day or so ago, was gonna give this thread a bump but ya beat me to it! Gonna be like a kid at Christmas time or maybe at the chocolate factory!
They are so good!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw

Yup , they are good . I used them in the SV cheese cake last time I made them . That was awesome . 
This one always deserves a bump .


----------



## Winterrider

Bearcarver said:


> Some she makes in Molds:


Mrs. bear is getting pretty fancy on us now.  Very nice . . .


----------



## Bearcarver

Brokenhandle said:


> Was just thinking about these a day or so ago, was gonna give this thread a bump but ya beat me to it! Gonna be like a kid at Christmas time or maybe at the chocolate factory!
> They are so good!
> 
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!
I knew you'd be making some again, soon!!
The hard part is limiting myself to 2 pieces a day!!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Just made a batch, oh my oh my are they delicious. Gonna have to make another batch so someone doesn't get slighted. I'm afraid I may have a weakness before they get delivered


----------



## Brokenhandle

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Ryan!!
> I knew you'd be making some again, soon!!
> The hard part is limiting myself to 2 pieces a day!!!
> 
> Bear


Maybe we should define 2 pieces! I bought a twix bar not too long ago...









Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Yup , they are good . I used them in the SV cheese cake last time I made them . That was awesome .
> This one always deserves a bump .




Thank You Rich!!
Appreciate that!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Mrs. bear is getting pretty fancy on us now.  Very nice . . .



Yup, The new ones are less boring though.
They all taste Great.

Bear



Winterrider said:


> Just made a batch, oh my oh my are they delicious. Gonna have to make another batch so someone doesn't get slighted. I'm afraid I may have a weakness before they get delivered



It's not hard to get hooked on these.
That's why we only make them twice a year.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Brokenhandle said:


> Maybe we should define 2 pieces! I bought a twix bar not too long ago...
> 
> View attachment 518908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan




LOL---Kinda looks like You Buy Your Candy by the Yard.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw

I’m so excited you bumped this! I have a weigh in Friday then immediately doing a batch of these! Legendary as always Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

bauchjw said:


> I’m so excited you bumped this! I have a weigh in Friday then immediately doing a batch of these! Legendary as always Bear!




Thank You Jed!!
Let me know how you like them.
And Thanks for the Like.

And Thanks to you too, PoacherJoe!!

Bear


----------



## zwiller

Happy this got bumped and see now the use of silcone candy molds.  Heck yeah!


----------



## Bearcarver

zwiller said:


> Happy this got bumped and see now the use of silcone candy molds.  Heck yeah!



Those Molds work pretty good!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

bauchjw said:


> I’m so excited you bumped this! I have a weigh in Friday then immediately doing a batch of these! Legendary as always Bear!




With Christmas only 8 days away, I guess we should give everybody another chance at trying this.
*The Step by Step is on Post #1 of this Thread Guys!!!*

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle

Our chocolates just arrived yesterday! Woo Hoo!!!!   

Ryan


----------



## JckDanls 07

Just got done making a batch today...  don't know why I don't make them more often ... well..  I do know...  but damn ...  they are so good ...

Edited to say...   Bear..  your bad for my health...


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> Just got done making a batch today...  don't know why I don't make them more often ... well..  I do know...  but damn ...  they are so good ...
> 
> Edited to say...   Bear..  your bad for my health...




LOL---Everybody knows why we don't make them more often.
I wish I would have come up with this formula, while I was still young enough to pig out on them!!!

Bear


----------



## jnh2022

They are not just for Christmas! I just tried them for Easter and people loved them. Good thing people keep bringing this thread up.


----------



## Bearcarver

jnh2022 said:


> They are not just for Christmas! I just tried them for Easter and people loved them. Good thing people keep bringing this thread up.


Oh Yeah!!  Glad You all like them!
Easter is a big Chocolate Time.
We just made a big batch for Easter too.
I'll post a picture when I get them off my camera.
I can't eat any until after Tuesday---My Blood test time. LOL

Bear


----------



## bauchjw

Awesome to see these on a ride! Our family loves these! A year later, thank you again!


----------



## cptnding

Made these several times now. Easy and excellent. I like to add in chopped peanuts or almonds for a little crunch.


----------



## tbern

Will be making these for this Christmas! Finely chopped peanuts sounds good with them too!


----------



## JckDanls 07

I'm liking the rice crispy's idea ...


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Guys!!
They're Great a lot of ways!
However, I am a purist----Peanut Butter & Chocolate----That's it--Period.

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

aaaand we're back this year with a crunchy version

Merry Christmas to 

 Bearcarver
 and the rest of SMF !


----------



## tbern

Look excellent!!


----------

